# Saturday is a RED day and a SAD day!!



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

This Saturday the UTES will score a victory over BYU and many BYU fans will need some cheese with their wine. The red shirts will storm the field after the victory and the celebration will be HUGE. Many BYU forum members will need to see a psychologist, and many will go home and burn their BYU cougar shirts. UTES fans will extend an invitation to join the greatest Utah team in this generation. Many BYU fans will accept and a few will decline. 

The UTES will beat BYU 45 to 35!!!

Don't hate the players, hate the game!!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow CS, you thrill on stirring the pot don't you ???? :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Wow CS, you thrill on stirring the pot don't you ???? :lol:


+1

I think CS will be sorely disapointed to see that no one takes the bait, not hist last bout of sadness for the week unfortunately.         I thought Utes saved rushing the field for really important games like beating a poopy Oregon State team?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Doesn't BYU fans storm the field when BYU plays high school teams? I'm just saying. :lol:


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

If you rush the field, that will be hilarious. You just beat a very inconsistent and weak BYU team and you celebrate by rushing the field? 

And the Utes under Urban Meyer are far better than these Utes. You will see that if you face a decent team in the BCS.

Thanks for the 1.2 mil thought. Or is it more these days in our inflated economy? Oh well, The BCS will fall into oblivion when they switch to ESPN in 2011.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

copper said:


> If you rush the field, that will be hilarious. You just beat a very inconsistent and weak BYU team and you celebrate by rushing the field?
> 
> And the Utes under Urban Meyer are far better than these Utes. You will see that if you face a decent team in the BCS.


Cut it out! CS hates it when you use logic in his threads; please EDIT NOW!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

So Huge29 are you saying that BYU is a weak team?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge its a rule to rush the field after a Holy War!!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i think huge is smart enough and LOGICAL enough to admit byu is not consistently tough and doesnt always play to their ability. sorry huge if im wrong, but i answered CS question before you did. here is what i think/hope/want/could happen/holyshiziamsosickofallthistalk...on this, the UTAHWILDLIFE forum, (ya ya we have a sports section, so what! go join espn.com) the ONLY red on saturday will be from the ducks i kill while all you suckas are sitting home on your lazy butts crying to each other about how your team isnt as good as all the trash you have talked all week.
in this case either team deserves to storm the field if they win. utes-12-0, bcs buster, mtn west champ. byu- just beat a rival top 10 team, co conference champ, possible bcs bowl. but im sure the U fans will find reasons why byu doesnt deserve to storm the field IF they win...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> So Huge29 are you saying that BYU is a weak team?


Is that a trick question? 
This is weak:









Logically speaking...well that is not ever the goal in any of CS's threads, so I will just keep talking crap in return.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh YES Huge, the little Dumbass, likes to talk down to people. Get over yourself and don't take things so serious. Good Hell!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

Life is to short to be serious all the time HuGE. Maybe you should try to relax.

BTW HuGe nice picture of yourself. I always knew you liked to go undercover and check out the UTE babes.

Next time leave the shorts home, and I would probably take up jogging and eat less fatty foods.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang CS, the rules say no personal attacks o-|| *OOO* o-|| -O|o- 


:lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh YES Huge, the little Dumbass, likes to talk down to people. Get over yourself and don't take things so serious. Good Hell!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Life is to short to be serious all the time HuGE. Maybe you should try to relax.
> 
> ...


DUDE :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: right back at you; I don't know how to make a post any less serious than one posted with me in the pic from my undergrad days! Talking down?? I have not ever been able to have a logical chat with you with all of your made up/condescending nick names, so I was just trying to play the game the same way you do; I guess that does not work either, I will just watch now.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I have not ever been able to have a logical chat with you with all of your made up/condescending nick names, so I was just trying to play the game the same way you do; I guess that does not work either, I will just watch now.


OK Mr. Smart one. I think someone needs to fluff your pillow. Well in the pic you were watching with your mug in hand so good luck with that.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Dang CS, the rules say no personal attacks


Sorry AL, Huge just doesn't like me talking crap about BYU.



> I think CS will be sorely disapointed to see that no one takes the bait


 --\O --------> Huge29 inch trout -O<- Holy smokes I got him again -|\O-

Gosh, Why do BYU fans hate me so much?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge, I still consider you a Wildlife Forum friend so I'm sorry, but I'm just really excited about the game even if the UTES win/lose. I will still be happy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I lied; your bait is just so tasty! CS we have just BS'd back and forth so much, give me some interesting stats that will make me think about the actual game rather than just BS, I really do like that, let's see what you have to share! For now, I will just stare at this pic:









coyoteslayer said:


> Huge, I still consider you a Wildlife Forum friend so I'm sorry, but I'm just really excited about the game even if the UTES win/lose. I will still be happy.


I don't get offended easily, and quite frankly, don't take anything you say seriously, you are a bit liberal for me. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > Wow CS, you thrill on stirring the pot don't you ???? :lol:
> ...


They have a good chance to win the PAC-10 title and aren't too far behind BYU, yup that is poopy alright. :lol: Huge it is funny as hard as you try you still get baited into it with CS, just ignore him and he goes away. :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

copper said:


> *If you rush the field, that will be hilarious. You just beat a very inconsistent and weak BYU team and you celebrate by rushing the field?
> *
> And the Utes under Urban Meyer are far better than these Utes. You will see that if you face a decent team in the BCS.
> 
> Thanks for the 1.2 mil thought. Or is it more these days in our inflated economy? Oh well, The BCS will fall into oblivion when they switch to ESPN in 2011.


Didn't BYU rush the field last year when they beat Utah?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, just a question here but it begs to be asked.... and CS, I really hope you don't take offense because this is just a bit of probably inappropriate mind wandering. If CS is bound to a wheelchair through no fault of his own... how does he "rush the field"? Why on earth would anyone question that? If he could, I'd be right there with him... but I won't even be at the game.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Didn't BYU rush the field last year when they beat Utah?


Yes, they did!! Brian Johnson wasn't healthy last year and now its pay-back time. I hope Max Hall is knocked out of commission. I'm teasing HUGE29 and other sensitive fans.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> If CS is bound to a wheelchair through no fault of his own... how does he "rush the field"? Why on earth would anyone question that? If he could, I'd be right there with him... but I won't even be at the game.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Good Point!! I won't be at the game either, but I will be watching and laughing on TV. I have already said Hello to Max Hall and told him to not get sacked.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I have already said Hello to Max Hall and told him to not get sacked.


Nice...way to get in his head two days early... jerk. :wink: :lol: Honestly man, I hope they give that jersey one hell of a turf burn... I'll be crossin my fingers.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> coyoteslayer wrote:
> I have already said Hello to Max Hall and told him to not get sacked.
> 
> Nice...way to get in his head two days early... jerk. Honestly man, I hope they give that jersey one hell of a turf burn... I'll be crossin my fingers.


I gave Max Hall the wrong advice!!! I should have told him not to throw any Interceptions!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

One analyst puts Utah v. Texas in the Sugar Bowl. Another has them against Alabama.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I think Fatbass would love that second option. So would I!!! If the Utes beat the tide, that would be something to brag about...for the Utes and for the MWC!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Texas would smoke the utes badly. I am not as convinced that Bama isn't beatable, lesser teams than the utes have taken them deep into the 4th quarter. Of all the major teams ahead of them the could draw Bama is the most beatable IMHO. I sure ton't want to see Florida, Oklahoma, or Texas but I don't want the utes to play the cinci bearcats either the Utes could destroy them! I really hope that Boise State and Utah get in and would love to see them play each other and for Boise to announce joining the MTN West! Then we have a legit argument of kicking the Big Weak East out for there automatic birth!


----------

